# Moccasin SP trout fishing



## garmp (Mar 13, 2010)

Anyone have any info about non-residents trout fishing at Moccasin Creek SP? I am a senior disabled vet so I should qualify, but want to know about the regs: Lures, multi/single hook, plastic, natural, live bait, etc.
Thanks


----------

